# NVIDIA: 8800GT wird zu 9800GT



## Speed-E (22. Juli 2008)

Wie man bei Expreview erfahren haben will , sollen Grafik-Karten der 8800GT-Serie eingestellt und als 9800 GT fortgeführt werden.

Angeblich erlaubt Nvidia seinen Hardwarepartnern sogar, bevorratete GeForce 8800 GT Grafikkarten mit einem neuen Branding zu versehen und als GeForce 9800 GT zu verkaufen.

Sie sollen weiterhin von Nvidia die Erlaubnis erhalten haben, das BIOS der vorhandenen Chips neu einzuspielen, die Device-ID in Richtung 9800 GT zu ändern und die Taktraten nach oben anzupassen.

Bei einem Neukauf muss man fortan gut auswählen , denn die bereits bevorrateten Karten verfügen nicht über den Zusatzchip , zur Nutzung der HybridPower-Technologie .

HybridPower dient zur lastabhängigen Umschaltung zwischen Onboard-Grafiklösung und Zusatzgrafikkarte.


----------



## KTMDoki (22. Juli 2008)

find ich iwie schei** von Nvidia, weil dass is extreme Kundenverarsche...

ich hoffe, dass die Hersteller keine alten 8800GT mit neuen BIOS verkaufen, weil sonst kann man sich 2 9800GT kaufen und nur eine kann Hybrid-Power


----------



## Philster91 (22. Juli 2008)

Das ist ja wohl ne absolute Frechheit!  Und nur weil vorne jetzt ne 9 anstatt ne 8 steht, kostet sie bestimmt wieder 'n Fuffi mehr.


----------



## Fifadoc (22. Juli 2008)

tadaaaa... wieder ein grund mehr, eine HD48xx zu kaufen. ^^


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (22. Juli 2008)

KTMDoki schrieb:


> find ich iwie schei** von Nvidia, weil dass is extreme Kundenverarsche...
> 
> ich hoffe, dass die Hersteller keine alten 8800GT mit neuen BIOS verkaufen, weil sonst kann man sich 2 9800GT kaufen und nur eine kann Hybrid-Power



Jop ich stimme dir zu die Aktion ist so überflüssig wie die 8800GTS in 9800GTX umszubenennen (jaja ich weiß der erhöhte Takt).
Allerdings wer tut sich bitteschön das an? sich 2 8800GT (respektive 9800GT) zu holen und dazu noch ein zickiges, stromhungriges NForce Board. Wenn er für weniger Geld eine 4870 bekommt und ein billigeres, besseres Intelboard nehmen kann. Er hat mehr Leistung, weniger Verbrauch, keine MultiGPU Probleme und spart mal eben ein paar Euro.

MFG


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2008)

Joo - als ich das erfahren hatte hab ich noch überlegt "soll ich das bei meinen Freunden hier posten"

Hab mich dann aber entschieden ich verschone euch mit so einer *absoluten* Frechheit

Ach und - btw.


> Allerdings wer tut sich bitteschön das an? sich 2 8800GT (respektive 9800GT) zu holen und dazu noch ein zickiges, stromhungriges NForce Board.


 
Ich - sonst noch Fragen??


----------



## KTMDoki (22. Juli 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Jop ich stimme dir zu die Aktion ist so überflüssig wie die 8800GTS in 9800GTX umszubenennen (jaja ich weiß der erhöhte Takt).
> Allerdings wer tut sich bitteschön das an? sich 2 8800GT (respektive 9800GT) zu holen und dazu noch ein zickiges, stromhungriges NForce Board. Wenn er für weniger Geld eine 4870 bekommt und ein billigeres, besseres Intelboard nehmen kann. Er hat mehr Leistung, weniger Verbrauch, keine MultiGPU Probleme und spart mal eben ein paar Euro.
> 
> MFG



ich würds mir e net kaufen, wart auf die Verfügbarkeit der 4870 1GiByte ab 

aber es könnte ja dann theoretisch so passieren, wenn sie als gleiche Karten verkauft werden


----------



## riedochs (23. Juli 2008)

Typisch Nvidia, den Murks sollte man nicht kaufen


----------



## BeachBoy08 (24. Juli 2008)

naja schön blöd wer sich dann noch eine 9800 GT kauft...

aber trotzdem ist das eine riesen sauerei von nvidia, dann nehme ich mal an dass die 9800 GT die bereits in einigen saturn pc´s verkauft werden auch nur umgelabelte 8800 GT sind....
also wenn man schon einen neue "generation" mit neuen funktionen herausbringt dann sollte man auch wenigstens den anstand haben und alle karten mit den gleichen features (sprich hybrid-sli) ausstatten und nicht eine mit und eine ohne.....


----------



## monster23 (26. Juli 2008)

Naja, die Karte is für mich eh nicht wirklich interessant


----------



## der8auer (28. Juli 2008)

Oh man das Namenscaos wird immer besser xD


----------



## kmf (29. Juli 2008)

Bin mal gespannt wann die Umflasherei der 8800GTs in 9800GTs in großem Stil userseits beginnt. Die nötigen Bios dürften ja in Kürze verfügbar sein bzw. man friemelt sich das eigene selbst um.


----------



## riedochs (30. Juli 2008)

Ich sehe keinen grund dazu, an der Leistungsfaehigkeit der Karte aender sich dadurch nichts


----------



## BeachBoy08 (30. Juli 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen grund dazu, an der Leistungsfaehigkeit der Karte aender sich dadurch nichts


ich denke mal, dass solche aktionen eher zum aufpolieren vom ego dienen....

gibt ja solche "experten", die vor ihren unwissenden freunden dann mit ihrer umgelabelten 8800 GT rumfetzen....


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (30. Juli 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen grund dazu, an der Leistungsfaehigkeit der Karte aender sich dadurch nichts


Jop man hat absolut keinen Vorteil davon, der Chip bleibt der Gleiche und der Hybrid SLI Chip fehlt ebenfalls. 
Die Leistung bleibt gleich, das OC Potenzial ist genauso groß wie vorher, der Verbrauch auch, einzig im BIOS würde 9800GT und nicht 8800GT stehen.



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> ich denke mal, dass solche aktionen eher zum aufpolieren vom ego dienen....
> 
> gibt ja solche "experten", die vor ihren unwissenden freunden dann mit ihrer umgelabelten 8800 GT rumfetzen....


Dumm ist dann nur, dass dann auf der Karte selber immer noch die Aufkleber mit 8800GT stehen und auch auf dem Karton wird der 8800GT Aufdruck nicht so einfach den 9800GT weichen 

MFG


----------



## push@max (30. Juli 2008)

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie stark sich die Karten preislich unterscheiden werden.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (30. Juli 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Dumm ist dann nur, dass dann auf der Karte selber immer noch die Aufkleber mit 8800GT stehen und auch auf dem Karton wird der 8800GT Aufdruck nicht so einfach den 9800GT weichen
> 
> MFG



wozu gibt es denn edding? 
is ja kein großes problem über die 8mal schnell eine 9 drüber zu kritzeln...


----------



## Adrenalize (31. Juli 2008)

ATI ist ja glücklicherweise noch zur Besinnung gekommen, da gabs ja erst auch Gerüchte dass aus den 3xxxer Karten 4xxxer werden sollten.
So eine Umettiketieraktion macht den Grafikkarten mag gerade für Laien noch unübersichtlicher und Nvidia schneidet sich doch ins eigene Fleisch, wenn die Leute dann so eine vermeintlich gute GF9 Karte kaufen, die ihre Erwartung dann nicht erfüllt. Erst Modelle rausrotzen wie Blöde (G80, G92...) und sich dann hinterher wundern, wenn keiner mehr den alten Kram kauft? Ist doch logisch, wenn die Karten teils um 100 EUR und mehr innerhalb von 3 Monaten an Wert verlieren.
Ein Freund von mir hat sich eine G92 8800GTS geholt und jammert auch schon, weils die Karte jetzt für den halben Preis gibt.

Aber das mit dem "Aus alt mach Neu" kennen wir ja aus dem Supermarkt. Funktioniert beim Gammelfleisch, warum also nicht auch bei PC-Komponenten?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (31. Juli 2008)

hab mich mal umgesehen und fesgestellt, dass der preis für die 9800 GT sich zwischen 120 und 130€ bewegt, die billigste lag knapp unter 115€...

die 9800 GT ist eigentlich total sinnlos, in diesem preisbereich bekommt man auch schon eine 8800 GTS (G92) (ca. 125€) und die dürfte noch etwas schneller sein (ich frag mich auch grade wieso die 8800 GTS noch nicht umgelabelt wurde, eine 9800 GTS würde sich doch auch ganz gut machen)

und außerdem bekommt man für kanpp 130€ auch schon eine HD4850 und die lässt beide karten links liegen...


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (31. Juli 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> die 9800 GT ist eigentlich total sinnlos, in diesem preisbereich bekommt man auch schon eine 8800 GTS (G92) (ca. 125€) und die dürfte noch etwas schneller sein (ich frag mich auch grade wieso die 8800 GTS noch nicht umgelabelt wurde, eine 9800 GTS würde sich doch auch ganz gut machen)
> 
> und außerdem bekommt man für kanpp 130€ auch schon eine HD4850 und die lässt beide karten links liegen...


Wieso die 8800GTS war doch die erste Karte die umbenannt wurde: aus 8800 GTS + etwas mehr Takt wurde die 9800 GTX ...was für eine fantastische Karte
Bei der 9800GT gibts wenigstens nen kleineren Fertigungsprozess,trotzdem ist auch diese Karte mehr als flüssig. Eine HD4850 ist wirklich die weitaus bessere Lösung.

MFG


----------



## push@max (31. Juli 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Aber das mit dem "Aus alt mach Neu" kennen wir ja aus dem Supermarkt. Funktioniert beim Gammelfleisch, warum also nicht auch bei PC-Komponenten?



super Vergleich!


----------



## rabensang (31. Juli 2008)

Die Firmenpolitik von Nvidia ist zum kotzen.

Das ist wie damals mit der 8800GS zur 9600GSO.

Hey Nvidia was soll das.

So kann man seine Überproduktion auch loswerden.


----------



## killer89 (31. Juli 2008)

Langsam macht sich der Verein echt lächerlich...

MfG


----------



## xTc (31. Juli 2008)

Trotz aller Kritik, eins Spricht positiv für die Karte.

Man bekommt eine Karte ab 113,75 Euro welche man in einem Hybrid-SLI-System betreiben kann. Schneller als eine 9600GT ist die Karte ja, (Bei nVidia muss man aufpassen das es auch stimmt ) und für mich persönlich ist das abschalten im 2D-Modus ein wichtiger Punkt! Gut, leider sind für Intel-Systeme noch keine Chipsätze verfügbar, aber das kommt ja noch.

Sonst rechtfertigt sich die Karte nicht, einzig Hybrid-SLI, *MEHR nicht!*

Sonst finde ich die Namens-Politik von nVidia wie alle anderen auch... 


Gruß


----------



## BeachBoy08 (1. August 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Sonst rechtfertigt sich die Karte nicht, einzig Hybrid-SLI, *MEHR nicht!*


 du musst aber auch erst mal eine karte mit Hybrid-SLI erwischen ....aber ich glaube von XFX gibt es z.B. karten die speziell gekennzeichnet sind


----------



## MaN!aC (9. August 2008)

An sich müsste man es nur aus Sicht der "dummen" Kunden sehen. 
"Boar geil eine 9600GSO, ist schneller als deine 8800GT , die Zahl ist höher"
Kam ein Freund mal ganz stolz an und meinte er habe sich gerade bei Saturn eine 7300 gekauft und die ist schneller als deine 6800 

Ist zwar schon verarsche von Nvidia, aber die meisten Leute im Forum wissen doch was sie kaufen.

MfG MaN!aC


----------



## push@max (9. August 2008)

Genau das ist das Problem, viele denken "Boah eine 7300 ist bestimmt schneller als eine 6800, weil die Zahl höher ist" und die "gut informierten Berater" von Elektro Ketten erzählen dem Kunden das, was er höher will.

Und das ist ein Paradebeispiel bei der 9800GT.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (9. August 2008)

die beratung im geschäft ist eh in den meisten fällen für n a****...

hab ich letztens erst gesehen, als der 8 jahre alte pc von meinen eltern nicht mehr hochgefahren ist, ich konnte keinen fehler finden also bringt meine mutter das teil in mulishop (gehört zu euronics)

nächsten tag nochmal hingefahren, verkäufer meint dass das mobo und NT kaputt sind und hat auch gleich nen kostenvoranschlag gemacht, 120€ (!) für ein mobo (für 700 Mhz Celeron) und 50€ (!) für ein 250 W NT inkl einbau...ich hab gedacht ich muss mich auf den typ stürzen und den würgen...so was unverschämtes....

wie sich später herausgestellt hat war das kabel für die stromversorgung vom mobo nicht richtig drauf, hätte man als "fachmann" im geschäft aber feststellen müssen


----------



## MaN!aC (9. August 2008)

Dazu fällt mir gerade auch was "tolles" ein. Habe mal in einem Elektronik und Computer Fachgeschäft ein Praktikum gemacht. Ein PC war zur Reperatur da, eigentlich war NUR das Netzteil kaputt... da hat der Techniker ausversehn das Board kaputt gemacht und die Kundin durfte beides bezahlen ^^


----------



## push@max (9. August 2008)

Man muss aber eingestehen, dass es die Verkäufer schwer haben, über jedes Produkt gut informiert zu sein. Einmal müssen sie den Kunden über Drucker, dann wieder Monitore, dann Festplatten usw usw informieren.

Sich auf dem laufenden zu halten kostet viel Zeit und hier haben anscheind die meisten Verkäufer keine Lust und sagen einfach, dass das Produkt zu dem Preis top ist.

Wer sich vorher aber nicht informiert und im guten Glaube zur Elektro-Kette geht und sich dort guten Service erhofft, muss meistens mit total überteuerten Preisen und dazu noch alter Hardware rechnen. Ich sage dazu nur "8800GTS 320MB für 299€"


----------



## BeachBoy08 (9. August 2008)

bei mir in der nähe gibts einen medi maxx (nicht media markt), da gab es letztens eine Sapphire HD4850 für 180€ 

da stand schon so ein typ der kurz davor war sich die karte zu kaufen, ich konnte ihn aber noch den tipp geben mal im internet zu schauen was die karte da kostet....


----------



## killer89 (9. August 2008)

Leute... kommt mal wieder runter... die erhöhten Preise im Laden ergeben sich durch die entstehenden Lagerkosten  da die Geschäfte diesen Bereitstellen müssen. Bei Alternate und Co ist es so, dass diese Teile oft in großen Hallen gelagert werden, was Platz und Kosten spart. Ketten wie Euronics, Expert etc. haben aber nur Shops und kleine Lager und somit höhere Kosten,  daher darf man sich auch nicht über die höheren Preise wundern. Zudem werden in diesen Ketten auch das Service-Personal und so bezahlt, diese Kosten hat z.B. Alternate in dem Maße nicht, da dann Callcenter genutzt werden bzw. bezahlt o.ä. 

Klar haben auch Alternate und MF Shops (genauso K&M usw.) aber afaik nicht so viele wie diese besagten Handelsketten. Zudem sind beispielsweise die Shops von K&M dann auch wieder teurer, eben wegen dem Lagerplatz und dem persönlichen Service.

MfG


----------

